# Battery Grip Holder



## sdtag (Sep 1, 2012)

I just bought a T4i - I love it. I have been buying accessories for it on Ebay. One of the things I bought was this battery grip holder. 
Black BG-E8 Pro Battery Grip Holder For Canon Digital Rebel T2i Rebel T3i | eBay

It works great, but now when I don't use it the batteries won't work in the camera anymore. 
In other words now I HAVE to use the battery grip. 

Has anyone else seen this? Is there some little tweak I need to do to the batteries. They are LP-E8. I'm thinking they are like miniature spade connecters fitting into slots and the male spades in the grip probably spread the female slots in the batteries and now they won't connect in the camera. That's the only logical explanation I can think of. 

So what's the answer? Buy more batteries on Ebay and try to keep them separate from my other batteries and only use the new batteries in the camera and not in the grip? I think that's my only option unless I want to put on a Poindexter magnifying glass and try to bend tabs in the batteries with a needle.


----------



## Dubaiian (Sep 2, 2012)

sdtag said:


> I just bought a T4i - I love it. I have been buying accessories for it on Ebay. One of the things I bought was this battery grip holder.
> Black BG-E8 Pro Battery Grip Holder For Canon Digital Rebel T2i Rebel T3i | eBay
> 
> It works great, but now when I don't use it the batteries won't work in the camera anymore.
> ...



I use Grips on and off and regularly swap batteries between them and direct to the camera  (I have a 7d with Canon and Compatible batteries).   I know it sounds stupid, but are you sure that you are replacing the battery cover back on the camera when you remove the grip?   I remember once my camera would not turn on and I found that the door was not perfectly positioned.


----------



## sdtag (Sep 5, 2012)

haha it's official - I'm a doofus. haha
Thank you so much - that was it, the battery door! I never even put the door back on, I figured with a battery in it should work. 
I stand corrected. 
I have an adapter that lets me mount my camera to my telescope and with the battery grip it was too heavy. 
Thanks again, this place is great.


----------



## Dubaiian (Sep 8, 2012)

you're welcome.


----------

